# Fly things.... millions of them



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

they look like moquitos but aren't. but they flew in through tears in my balcony screen. Hundreds of them all over the ceiling. kinda gross. I was catching them and tossing them in the tank. they were comminting suicide in my shrimp bowl...

my fish have been enhoying them. I hope more drown themselves in my tank... but ugh.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

are these midgies and do they bite?


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

sounds like aphids ....... harmless pesty tho
We have to know our bugs our youngest is into stuff like that ..............
She saw her very first june bug last week .........i have never seen one in real life .
Shes just a buggy kinda girl .
in kindergarden while in line on a rainy day a boy in line said to my daughter he was going to put a worm in her face and she went and grabbed a worm and said here ,,,, he ran crying lololol she laughed


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

thses aren't aphids. they land on water okay. we had an aphid outbreak a couple years ago, these look like mosquitos, but without the bites and the monsterous swellings. I had to close the tank because my one danio was tooo fat.


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

lol funny  free food lol


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Yeah free food. I will collect up those that fall dead and drop them in the tank. the danio's have loved it!


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

sandflies maybe? They look like small mosquitos and gather in the hundreds, but are pretty harmless.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

These look JUST like mosquitos, fuzzy antena. I don't think sandflies. I hope not. I gotta sleep and those would eat me alive.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

They are likely midges. They are often mistaken for mosquito's. They don't bite like mosquito's, but they do smell bad when they die. They can often infect areas in the thousands.

Here is a midge, looks just like a skeeter:
http://media-2.web.britannica.com/eb-media/88/9988-004-C9F8B75E.jpg


----------

